# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  للنساء فقط .. ممنوع دخول الرجال ..

## زهرة البنفسج

*اول هم 




عاوزة اتعرف علي البنات فى المنبر ..


تانى هم نشيل الفاتحة سوا عشان ربنا ينصر الزعيم على الموردة ..



ناس الشمار الدخلتو رغم التحذير ما مشكلة نتعرف عليكم بعد نفوز على الموردة ..



يلا يا بنات تعالن جرى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جيناك يازهره واهلا بيك وشرفتى ومنصور يازعيم.
*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*بالمناسبة يا سامرين انا بعرفك وانتى بتعرفينى ..
بس ح اخليها ليك مفاجأة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله هرشتينا عديييييييييييييييل كدا يازهره
بس الشمار حاااااااااااااار
مرحب بيك في اولاين ونتمني ان تكوني اضافه للمنبر مع الاخوات 
وبالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله هرشتينا عديييييييييييييييل كدا يازهره
بس الشمار حاااااااااااااار
مرحب بيك في اولاين ونتمني ان تكوني اضافه للمنبر مع الاخوات 
وبالتوفيق للمريخ




يا جماعة شوفو جنس دا ؟؟
يا ربى انا غلطت فى العنوان ؟؟

على العموم شكرا على الترحيب ..
لكن كان تصبر لما الكورة تنتهى دوركم جاى ..
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*مرتضى مع  أني حذرت أول 
بس مرحب بيك ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلاص مارقين بس حبينا نقو ليك
نورتي المنبر ومرحب بيكي

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

بالمناسبة يا سامرين انا بعرفك وانتى بتعرفينى ..
بس ح اخليها ليك مفاجأة




والله اتشرف جداً بمعرفتك واكيد حاتكون مفاجأه جميله.
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*النور نوركم ي كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*تسلمي كتير ي سامرين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك  المشاركه  100   يا  زهرة  البنفسج



سلامة نظرك يا عابدين .. البت يا داب عملت 32 ... :583:  
*

----------


## Deimos

*عن إذنكم مولانا طلع وراجيني في العربية ...

يا زهرة البنفسج لو إحتجت لأي إستشارة قانونية بخصوص المنبر وكده مولانا وأنا إن شاء الله ما بنقصر معاكم ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مرتضي دياب مريخابي كسلاوي mido77 سامرين زهرة البنفسج samawal عجبكو(ميسي) ود البقعة ود الحلة

جنس شمارات




ههههههههه
وانت الجابتك ريحة القدحة ولا شنو

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بيجي الساعة 3 يا بنتنا ... سهر قدر ده ما بتقدري عليه ...



   اه  يا  زهره   انشاء  الله  تكوني  عرفتي  بوكسي  الرغيف  24
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					


ههههههههه
وانت الجابتك ريحة القدحة ولا شنو




انتو الواحد ما يراقب معاكم ولا شنو ؟؟:a36:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*اختك اواب محمد....طالبة في الاحفاد...سررت بالتعرف اليك..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اها نجي لشمارات والي الخرتوم ..

كان شفت ياوالينا القرقور قرب يعملها فينا ..

وكرومي الليلة كان داير يودينا ..

ونجم الدين غلط غلطة عمو جواندي مابغلطها ..

وكان شفت ياوالينا المنبر دخلو فيه المتمردين ..

في حركة مسلحة قايداها زهرة البنفسج  وفارضة  حظر تجول في البوستات ..

كان شفت ياوالينا مهامنا الرقابية حرمونا منها ..

والحيكومة بتعاين فينا وماشغالة بينا ..

ننساك كيف ومرتضي دياب حاتل في بوست للنساء فقط ..



ههههههههههههههههههههههه...
مصعبت يا بالغ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

اختك اواب محمد....طالبة في الاحفاد...سررت بالتعرف اليك..!!



تزوير في اوراق رسمية
الا اذا قلبت امبارح بعد الكورة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

ل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه...
مصعبت يا بالغ...



:JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تزوير في اوراق رسمية
الا اذا قلبت امبارح بعد الكورة



:10_17_201[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قالوا ممنوع دخول الرجال وصلوهو الصفحة العاشرة
لو قالو مسموح كان وصل كم البوست ده ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قالوا ممنوع دخول الرجال وصلوهو الصفحة العاشرة
لو قالو مسموح كان وصل كم البوست ده ؟؟؟؟




البوست وصل لى 13 صفحة ..
تخريمة::
رئيس حزب لا بسلم عليكم ..
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*لو ان كل الاعضاء اصبحوا عضوا واحدا......زهرة.......وكل البوستات بوستا واحدا........بتاع النساء ده.........وكل المراقبين اصبحوا مراقبا واحدا........مصعب...... وقام المراقب الواحد بحذف البوست الواحد..وحظر العضو الواحد...تاني ميدو ح يقدنا في الفيي بوك....
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

لو ان كل الاعضاء اصبحوا عضوا واحدا......زهرة.......وكل البوستات بوستا واحدا........بتاع النساء ده.........وكل المراقبين اصبحوا مراقبا واحدا........مصعب...... وقام المراقب الواحد بحذف البوست الواحد..وحظر العضو الواحد...تاني ميدو ح يقدنا في الفيي بوك....



ياود ما ترجف ..

دا حالتو بوست للنساء فقط - وحبة ترحيب وكدا ..

لو زهرة البنفسج دى فتحت بوست كسير تلج للصحفى بدل فاقد كنت عملت شنو ؟؟

غايتو يا زهرة مصيبتك مصيبة ..

تتفكى من مورتا يتلحك اواب ..

دا حالتو مناوى مافى ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*[QUOTE=musab aljak;391354]اها نجي لشمارات والي الخرتوم ..

كان شفت ياوالينا القرقور قرب يعملها فينا ..

وكرومي الليلة كان داير يودينا ..

ونجم الدين غلط غلطة عمو جواندي مابغلطها ..

وكان شفت ياوالينا المنبر دخلو فيه المتمردين ..

في حركة مسلحة قايداها زهرة البنفسج  وفارضة  حظر تجول في البوستات ..

كان شفت ياوالينا مهامنا الرقابية حرمونا منها ..

والحيكومة بتعاين فينا وماشغالة بينا ..

ننساك كيف ومرتضي دياب حاتل في بوست للنساء فقط ..[/QUOTE]


:hellocv4:
  :hellocv4:
 :meg005:



هاهاهاهاااااااو يجازى محنك يا مصعب ... 

قلت لى مرتضى حاتل وين ؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

اختك اواب محمد....طالبة في الاحفاد...سررت بالتعرف اليك..!!



كان تتم الناقصة وتكتب الـ(ة) المربوطة ... عشان التزوير يكون ظابط ...

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

لو ان كل الاعضاء اصبحوا عضوا واحدا......زهرة .......وكل البوستات بوستا واحدا........بتاع النساء ده.........وكل المراقبين اصبحوا مراقبا واحدا ........مصعب...... وقام المراقب الواحد بحذف البوست الواحد..وحظر العضو الواحد...تاني ميدو ح يقدنا في الفيي بوك....




اول حاجة انت بطل الرجفة دى .. وقول لى احرف ال(س)فى كلمة (الفيس) اكلتو ؟؟ ولا عملت بيهو (النيو لوك بتاع .. اختك طالبة فى الاحفاد..) ؟؟؟ :a28:  

تانى حاجة ميدو ييقول لزهرة يلاكى نمشى نخلى ليهم المنبر دا يشبعوا بيهو ..
اها انت يا فالح بتعمل شنو ؟؟ ومصعب يراقب بوكس الرغيف 24 مع ابو احمد .. 

اما مرتضى دياب  انا عارفو ح ينتحر عدييييييييل  ...


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

سكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت






هاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع)
 Abdulhadi mohammed أبو أحمد محمد سيف ميرغنى تاج السر alenani amir dublin مرتضي دياب مريخابي صميم مريخابي و افتخر مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتصم الصايم معراج المغترب القديم امام اباتي الثائر امجد مريخ الحوشابي الصادق عبد الوهاب العجب حبيبي ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابو بوش ابولين ابواخلاص احمد محمد عوض احمد جبريل اواب محمد dawzna Ehab M. Ali* حمزه احمد الماحى ياسر كجول حافظ النور حسن بدري جواندي* kartoub majdi makkawi mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohamed mahgob monzir ana mosa2000 mozamel1 musab aljak سامرين صبحي المريخابي زياد-ودالفضل صخر سيف الاسلام شيكو مدريد زهرة البنفسج samawal shdaad shkoko عاطف ارباب عبدالباقي السماني عبدالعزيز24 عبر الاثير عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) فؤاد تينة نادرالداني ود التنوبة ود البقعة ود الحلة نجوم وهموم طارق حامد طارق عثمان كسباوى كوكو العجيب




اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييك 
*

----------


## ابوالعلاء (بايجاز)

*غايتو ما خليتوا لينا كلمة ترحيب بزهرة البنفسج دي رغم تحذيراتها لينا .. لكن نحن مادام صفوة نقوليها مرحب بيك كتير .. 
بالمناسبة يا بنفسج المريخ .. انا الزول الوحيد الذي التزم بطلبك .. مش قلتي نرحب بيك بعد ما نفوز على الموردة ؟ اها فزنا وجينا نرحب ومليون حبابك والزعيم الحبيب الليلة جابك 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يامصعب خاف الله سيدك منو الحاتل في البؤست انا ولا انت 
وانت ياميدو اصبر لي بنجضك 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يامصعب خاف الله سيدك منو الحاتل في البؤست انا ولا انت 
وانت ياميدو اصبر لي بنجضك 




انت الحاتل ..

انا جيت هنا لمهام رقابية ..

بعدين انا ما بسمح ليك تهدد كولا قدام الجكس ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انت الحاتل ..

انا جيت هنا لمهام رقابية ..

بعدين انا ما بسمح ليك تهدد كولا قدام الجكس ..






والله انت المهام الرقابيه زاتها تعبت منك.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله انت المهام الرقابيه زاتها تعبت منك.



يابت اعملى حسابك وما تتكلمى فى السياسة ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

يابت اعملى حسابك وما تتكلمى فى السياسة ..




انت بتتكلم مع منو انا مسنوده من فوووووووووووق.
*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*أنتو لسه قاعدين هنا 
أجي ي أخواني 
بالغتووووووووووووووووووووووو
عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييل كدا
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انت بتتكلم مع منو انا مسنوده من فوووووووووووق.



طال الكان قصير ..

والعالى اتاحت .. :ICON51:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

أنتو لسه قاعدين هنا 
أجي ي أخواني 
بالغتووووووووووووووووووووووو
عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييل كدا



بالغو عديل والله الناس ديل ..
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 

يعنى جاية بى واسطه:hellocv4:

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 

يعنى جاية بى واسطه:hellocv4:





جاية بى واسطة وابت تجيب لينا باسطة ..
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 

يعنى جاية بى واسطه:hellocv4:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
دي قوية
ومرحبا بزهرة البنفسج 
ومبروك الفوز للزعيم 
ولكل الصفوة بمنتدي اون لاين 
مرررررررررررررررررررررررررروق 
لاني ما مراقب 
*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*مرحب بيك انت ي شرقاوي
ومبروك الفوز ليك انت كمان
شيكو ومصعب واسطتي قويه 
شديد أنا أعملو حسابكم بس أنتو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

مرحب بيك انت ي شرقاوي
ومبروك الفوز ليك انت كمان
شيكو ومصعب واسطتي قويه 
شديد أنا أعملو حسابكم بس أنتو





:1 (31):
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*اذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييك
ي ميدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دو
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

(مشاهده قراء الموضوع)
 Abdulhadi mohammed أبو أحمد محمد سيف ميرغنى تاج السر alenani amir dublin مرتضي دياب مريخابي صميم مريخابي و افتخر مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتصم الصايم معراج المغترب القديم امام اباتي :hellocv4::dmo33::bluefly::624293: الثائر امجد مريخ الحوشابي الصادق عبد الوهاب العجب حبيبي ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابو بوش ابولين ابواخلاص احمد محمد عوض احمد جبريل اواب محمد dawzna Ehab M. Ali* حمزه احمد الماحى ياسر كجول حافظ النور حسن بدري جواندي* kartoub majdi makkawi mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohamed mahgob monzir ana mosa2000 mozamel1 musab aljak سامرين صبحي المريخابي زياد-ودالفضل صخر سيف الاسلام شيكو مدريد زهرة البنفسج samawal shdaad shkoko عاطف ارباب عبدالباقي السماني عبدالعزيز24 عبر الاثير عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) فؤاد تينة نادرالداني ود التنوبة ود البقعة ود الحلة نجوم وهموم طارق حامد طارق عثمان كسباوى كوكو العجيب 




اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييك 



والله عفيت منك يابت ما خليتى ليك زول حايم بى بره كلهم لاماهم هنا مراقبين ومشرفين وهيئة شورى وأعضاء وزوار أنا بفتش فى إمام اباتى عندنا ترتيبات لى تمرين شكلو نسيتيهوا لينا أى حاجة ومن هن ندعوك تكونى الكوتش بتاعنا نشوف الناس دى كلها بتجى صالة سيندباد :21:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

اختك اواب محمد....طالبة في الاحفاد...سررت بالتعرف اليك..!!



أختي الكريمة ممكن أتعرف عليك ... :ICON51: :ICON51: :ICON51:
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

طال الكان قصير ..

والعالى اتاحت .. :ICON51:




بالضبط كده.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أختي الكريمة ممكن أتعرف عليك ... :ICON51: :ICON51: :ICON51:



  فضلا(24) هذا المشاركة مخالفة لخصوصية البوست  انت محظور وستنقل المشاركة للكرتينه  الاخ جواندي انت مأمور بأجراء اللازم مع بوكس الرغيف 

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أختي الكريمة ممكن أتعرف عليك ... :ICON51: :ICON51: :ICON51:



      الموبايل   الجلاكسي   كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييف
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلمي يا زهرتنا وأحييك علي العدد الكبير من المشاهدات التي حظيت بها
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

اذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييك
ي ميدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دو




يا هلاااااااااااااااااااا  :mysmilie_20:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

والله عفيت منك يابت ما خليتى ليك زول حايم بى بره كلهم لاماهم هنا مراقبين ومشرفين وهيئة شورى وأعضاء وزوار أنا بفتش فى إمام اباتى عندنا ترتيبات لى تمرين شكلو نسيتيهوا لينا أى حاجة ومن هن ندعوك تكونى الكوتش بتاعنا نشوف الناس دى كلها بتجى صالة سيندباد :21:





:573:  :1 (39):


 والله ياهو الفضل ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أختي الكريمة ممكن أتعرف عليك ... :ICON51: :ICON51: :ICON51:




اضرب فى الموبايل الجلاكسى 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

 فضلا(24) هذا المشاركة مخالفة لخصوصية البوست  انت محظور وستنقل المشاركة للكرتينه  الاخ جواندي انت مأمور بأجراء اللازم مع بوكس الرغيف 





وا اللييييييييييييييييييييلاااااااااااااااا يا عزو ناس الاخضر شديد دخلو الخط 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

الموبايل   الجلاكسي   كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييف





:fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*شكرا لكل الذين شاركوني هذا البوست
وانا سعيده اني وسط كوكب المريخ 
وبين الصفوه واشكر الله كثير أني
انا مريخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااابيه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 					 					

 Abdulhadi mohammed abufulla مايقومابي أبو أحمد محمد سيف ميرغنى تاج السر alenani amir dublin مرتضي دياب مريخابي صميم مريخابي و افتخر مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتصم الصايم معراج المغترب القديم امام اباتي الثائر البركان الهادئ الدلميت امجد مريخ الحوشابي الصادق عبد الوهاب العبادية العجب حبيبي العكادي الكودري ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابو بوش ابولين ابوالعلاء (بايجاز) ابواخلاص ابوعبودى الصغير احمد محمد عوض احمد الحلفاوى احمد جبريل اواب محمد dawzna dr.abdelgalil Ehab M. Ali* hani222 حمزه احمد الماحى ياسر كجول حافظ النور حسن بدري جواندي* kartoub majdi makkawi mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohamed mahgob mohammed_h_o monzir ana mosa2000 mozamel1 musab aljak سامرين صبحي المريخابي زياد-ودالفضل صخر سيف الاسلام شيكو مدريد شرقاوي زهرة البنفسج samawal shdaad shkoko عاطف ارباب عثمان خالد عثمان عباس التنقر عبدالباقي عبدالباقي السماني عبدالعزيز24 عبدالوهاب الفكى العسيلاتى عبر الاثير عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) فؤاد تينة zahababeker نادرالداني ود التنوبة ود البقعة ود الحلة نجوم وهموم طارق حامد طارق عثمان كسباوى كوكو العجيب
.

هسي دة شنو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟
البت جات جديدة تقول علينا شنو ؟ نظام عندكم خفة الدم وكدة ؟؟؟
كمان جابت ليها ضرب في التلفونات والجلاكسي والكندر وبقية الشكولاتات
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم عجيييييييييييييييييييييييب..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

 فضلا(24) هذا المشاركة مخالفة لخصوصية البوست  انت محظور وستنقل المشاركة للكرتينه  الاخ جواندي انت مأمور بأجراء اللازم مع بوكس الرغيف 





مولانا إبراهيم نتقدم إلي حضرتكم بإسترحام مراعاةً للإخوة المواطنين حتي لاينقطع الرغيف عنهم وخصوصاً الأخ أبو أحمد ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

الموبايل   الجلاكسي   كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييف



لايمكن الوصول إليه حالياً .. الظاهر جلاكسي ما بيستقبل مكالمات من الصيني أبو شريحتين ...

*

----------


## الرايقة

*السلام عليكم
العزيزة والرائعة جدا زهرة البنفسج اقدم اعتذاري واسفي الشديد لتاخيري بالترحيب بك وانتي تصنيعين نجوميتك الجميلة والتي يشهد عليها الجميع
احييك وارحب بيك كثيرا وانتي تزيدين من نون النسوة بالمنبر وتزيدين المنبر حلاوة ورونقا
سعدت جدا بالتجوال بالبوست ولكل الردود والتي احسبها عربون صداقة من صفوة رائعة
الدار دارك ياحبيبة ومنتظرين كل طلاتك البهية
*

----------


## الرايقة

*وياسامرين ماقصرتي  والله
بس خليك واقفة لمرتضي ده في حلقو لمن نطفشو من المنبر
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وياسامرين ماقصرتي  والله
بس خليك واقفة لمرتضي ده في حلقو لمن نطفشو من المنبر




ايوووووووووووووى ايووووووووووووى ايوووووووووووووى ..

يا مرتضى جاك السم القدر عشااااك ...:1 (29):
فى حد سيرة السمسم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وياسامرين ماقصرتي والله
بس خليك واقفة لمرتضي ده في حلقو لمن نطفشو من المنبر



احبطيني والله يارايقه 
وشمتني فيني ناس ميدو 
لو ماكنت قريبك كان عملتي لي شنو يعني 
بس عزائي الواحد انو سامرين ماحتنفذ ليك طلبك تهئ تهئ تهئ 


*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

احبطيني والله يارايقه 
وشمتني فيني ناس ميدو 
لو ماكنت قريبك كان عملتي لي شنو يعني 
بس عزائي الواحد انو سامرين ماحتنفذ ليك طلبك تهئ تهئ تهئ 





لو ما نفذت طلبي تكون ما من الحفيدات يا سيد يا جيد

*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

ايوووووووووووووى ايووووووووووووى ايوووووووووووووى ..

يا مرتضى جاك السم القدر عشااااك ...:1 (29):
فى حد سيرة السمسم ؟؟؟



نحن السم لكل العاوز يتسمم يا انت
كده الدار دي حقتنا وما دايرين فيها اي حد من الكوكب الاخر
خروووووووووووج من غير عودة 
لملم اصحابك والمراقبين وقشة ما تعتر ليكم
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

نحن السم لكل العاوز يتسمم يا انت
كده الدار دي حقتنا وما دايرين فيها اي حد من الكوكب الاخر
خروووووووووووج من غير عودة 
لملم اصحابك والمراقبين وقشة ما تعتر ليكم



أنا غايتو لا صاحب ميدو لا مراقب .. ممكن أقعد ؟؟؟
*

----------


## nona

*هلا هلا باختنا زهرة البنفسج 
*

----------


## ابولين

*السلام عليكم انا ابولين
ولين انثي يعني من حقي ادخل 
واسلم واتعرف - رايكم شنو 
اللهم احفظ قواريرنا واجعلهن سند لنا
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين




*

----------

